# Another Colorado buck



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is another Colorado 4x4 muley that I shot this year. The hunt was only about 15 minutes long. I liked that he's almost symmetrical on both sides and has good mass. Packout is going to mount him for me.

Well My Dad and I got up bright and early in the morning and had breakfast: biscuits and gravy, hashbrowns, sausage, eggs, orange juice, and muffins. It really wasn't a cold morning like it normally was for that time of year. After breakfast we loaded up and headed for the hunting spot. It's on Public Land. We met up with a few friends and then waited until it got light enough to start hunting because we knew that there was some good bucks hanging in this particular area. So we started driving down the lower road and 3 nice bucks crossed the road in front of us. I put up my binoculars and located the biggest one. He was in the middle. After they crossed the road then they stopped and looked at us. One of the smaller bucks was standing broad side in front of the biggest one so I had to wait until he moved. I waited and waited and finally his buddy moved so that I could take the shot. I shot and he ran and fell in a small ravine. We gave a lot of high fives. It was an awesome hunt.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a great looking buck. Congratulations. Let's here the story. Although it sounds like it will be a short one, 15 minute hunt and all.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a good bucky there Slayer. Thanks for sharing with us! Very nice deer.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Pretty deer! Good job!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice buck, congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great deer CS. good job


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty buck! Congrats! What is the spread?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bears butt- He's right at 27 inch wide


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent! That was going to be my guess. Very nice buck for sure!


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

What unit did you get him on?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Fantastic buck!! congrats


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a dang nice buck there Yote...

I saw two racks yesterday on I-70 coming from Colorado almost that good..
I think yours is a little better though..  

Man, I wish I had a 4th season Colorado tag this year!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a great buck. Pretty cape and antlers, mature old guy. Congrats.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Are 4th season tags in Colorado generally the best season to hunt?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

About time you posted pix of this bad boy up! Congrats again.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow CS that's an awsome buck!!! Limited mobility....poppy****! Doesn't seem to keep you back none.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice buck. Congrats CS, way to go. 8)


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice Buck CS, and congratulations! Awesome cape.

Just out of curiousity, what did he score? Maybe around 175??

Well done, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WHAT!!!!???? You're posting pics again.... :roll: :roll:  



Just Razzin ya CS. That is one fine animal. Congrats on a great trophy!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a hell of a buck, good work!! 

You have a knack for putting them down, no doubt!

I would love to hear score to if you have thrown a tape on him..........not that it really matters 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Im not sure what he scores. Maybe more than Milsap


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

NICE BUCK! I live in Colorado but still participate in the forum a bit as I went to school in Utah. Here is a picture of mine this year up here (been hunting Colorado since I was around 14, dad and his family live here). Not as big as your's, but I was a happy camper. 

These are the results when a deer herd is properly managed.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a great Colorado buck


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That is an awesome buck!!! Congrats. I love the character.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Right on Slayer!!!!! Worthy mount!


----------

